# Guitar anyone?



## Stuey (Sep 7, 2009)

Any guitar weildin warriors out there? I been playing about 16 years. Got myself a 7 string Ibanez xiphos, and a Boss GT10. I dont have time for a band at the moment, it would be nice in the future though. I you play then what style do you play?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 7, 2009)

Use to

Had an old Guild electric and an old Peavey electric. I played for about 16 years and stopped and started playing classical... I have an old Takemine classical and I played that for about 7 years and stopped.... no idea why I just did. About 4 years ago I got rid of the Guild and got an Alvarez Steel string acoustic and I still don't play much. Every now and then I pick up the classical and play a bit, sound terrible and get discouraged and quit and I do the same with the steel string as well. 

I can't play like I use to but one of these days I am going to go back to the classical but I have to find finger picks that are worth a damn since I simply can't stand long nails any longer. That or I have to get to the level of Fernando Sor (he played with finger tips) and that is not bloody likely.

As to band I was in one many years ago but it went no where and I really have no desire to get into one again

.


----------



## Chris Parker (Sep 7, 2009)

Hey Stuey,

Well, where to start? Been playing about 16 or 17 years now, drums for another 3 years before that as well. My list of gear is as follows:

Electrics - Parker Fly Deluxe; PRS Santana SE; Ibanez RG-7 string; J&D Luthiers 7 string; Danelectro Baritone Semi-hollowbody; Vester Semi-hollowbody Telecaster copy (with piezo pickups in the bridge); and a Washburn 5 string bass.

Acoustics - Monterey 12 string; Ibanez 7 string acoustic; Ovation 6 string Celebrity Deluxe; Ovation 12 string Celebrity Deluxe; Ovation 6 string Viper Semi-hollow; Ovation Mandolin; Ovation Celebrity Deluxe Double Neck.

Amp - Line6 FlextoneII 2x10 combo, Line6 Basspod (run through a) SWR LA15 Bass combo.

A few various pedals, Digitech Whammy-Wah, most effects through the Line6's.

I play anything from current hits, older tunes (Simon and Garfunkel, The Doors etc) through to Korn, Tool and more. If it has guitar, I'll have a go, I guess!

Oh, and the drums are a bit more extreme that this...


----------



## Stuey (Sep 7, 2009)

Xue Sheng said:


> Use to
> 
> Had an old Guild electric and an old Peavey electric. I played for about 16 years and stopped and started playing classical... I have an old Takemine classical and I played that for about 7 years and stopped.... no idea why I just did. About 4 years ago I got rid of the Guild and got an Alvarez Steel string acoustic and I still don't play much. Every now and then I pick up the classical and play a bit, sound terrible and get discouraged and quit and I do the same with the steel string as well.
> 
> ...


Well keep it up! Attack it with the passion you would show your training and you CAN achieve anything.


Chris Parker said:


> Hey Stuey,
> 
> Well, where to start? Been playing about 16 or 17 years now, drums for another 3 years before that as well. My list of gear is as follows:
> 
> ...


Oh wow, you have got some gear! I have a wife who eats money, I also have an RG prestige, but its 6 strings. Wanted a 7 with a floating trem but I didnt wanna order long distance for something I might not like. I have been taking internet lessons from a guy called Tom Hess. He is very knowledgable. I would say that my level of playing should be much further than it is, although I aint bad. Good ear development, improvisation skills. Need work on speed improv n theory on the fly. I would love to be able to do drums. I find it much easier doing 1 thing with 2 hands rather than 4 or more different things with 4 limbs though.


----------



## Chris Parker (Sep 7, 2009)

Yeah, but it's taken me years of being single to get all that... And drums were first because I didn't need to worry about notes or scales! But a kit is hard to drag around from party to party to impress young ladies, so guitar it was!


----------



## Stuey (Sep 7, 2009)

Chris Parker said:


> Yeah, but it's taken me years of being single to get all that... And drums were first because I didn't need to worry about notes or scales! But a kit is hard to drag around from party to party to impress young ladies, so guitar it was!


 Its hard work carrying around all those drums. I guess in terms ease it is easy to play drums bad, but to play them good takes a different kind of skill than guitar. Guitar has loads of street cred though. It just looks cool!


----------



## bluekey88 (Sep 7, 2009)

Been making music since I was a litle kid.  Started out at violin at age 5....gave that up after a couple of years.  Then played piano off and on for awhile before getting serious.  Started a band, made a run at rock and roll stardom....found out I needed to get good.  Went to music school.  Upon graduation, took up guitar (got a Gibson Epiphone dreadnought acoustic as a grad gift).  Been playing around withthat since 1998.  Started taking lessons again when my wife bought me some as a Christmas gift.  I'm learning more about improvisatin (rock, blues, jazz) as opposed to just playing chords and Rythm guitar.  

Just bought myself an Ibanez electric....it's soooo sweet.  I huge step up form the cheapy fender nockoff I was playing around with (got it in one of those packs with guitar, amp, strap and tuner...199.99)....anyway, it's such a treat to have a "big boy" guitar now to go along with the gibson acoustic.  Hoping to get back into songwriting as well.  Too little time, too many hobbies.

Peace,
Erik


----------



## Omar B (Sep 7, 2009)

Yeah, I've been playing about 14 years now too.  I also restore old guitars as a hobby.

I've got:
Jackson PS4 - Pickups replaced with Dimarzio Tone Zone and PAF
Carvin DC125 - Restored
Carvin DC200
Carvin DC400 - Special pointy head edition
Line 6 Spider 2
Behringer V-Amp 2
Morley Volume
Morley Wah


----------



## Jade Tigress (Sep 7, 2009)

My son has been taking lessons for about 18 months and is doing quite well. I took guitar lessons for about 6 months, have an Ibenez, but as much as I love the guitar, drums are my passion. I would love to learn how to play the drums.


----------



## Carol (Sep 7, 2009)

Oh what the heck.  

I have a Charvel electric, and a Takamine acoustic.  For amps I have a Mesa Boogie Mark III combo, a Gallien Kruger, and a 2x12 Silvertone that I restored.

And a bloody expensive piece of paper.......... :lfao:


----------



## Sukerkin (Sep 7, 2009)

I've been playing on and off for about thirty years now.  

I have a passion for the Blues but oddly only have one electric guitar, a custom-made Gordon Smith SG (widely acclaimed by Gibson to be about the best there is).  A couple of Marshall valve-state amps complete the 'loud' section .  Effects pedals?  Sorry, I don't understand  :lol:.

I have a pair of Crafter FX550EQ's semi-acoustics and a pair of EKO Rio Grandes (irreplaceable and fabulous).


----------



## Clint Franklin (Sep 7, 2009)

I got the guitar bug a few years back. I wanted to learn an instrument, and that was my first choice. Of course, my fingertips were a little big, and my fingers themselves round, so I was horrible playing rhythm, although I got to where I could play a little lead.

Of course, I wound up trading my electric guitar for an old Korg Triton keyboard workstation. Keyboard seems to be "my instrument" more so than guitar, although I still have an acoustic guitar I like to pick up now and then.


----------



## bluekey88 (Sep 7, 2009)

Clint Franklin said:


> I got the guitar bug a few years back. I wanted to learn an instrument, and that was my first choice. Of course, my fingertips were a little big, and my fingers themselves round, so I was horrible playing rhythm, although I got to where I could play a little lead.
> 
> Of course, I wound up trading my electric guitar for an old Korg Triton keyboard workstation. Keyboard seems to be "my instrument" more so than guitar, although I still have an acoustic guitar I like to pick up now and then.


 
Korg makes excellent keyboards.  My old Korg o1w/pro x workstation (pre -usb...takes 3.5" floppy discs) still performs like a champ.

Peace,
Erik


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 7, 2009)

Stuey said:


> Well keep it up! Attack it with the passion you would show your training and you CAN achieve anything.


 
Actually I have moved on to Digeridoo


----------



## Clint Franklin (Sep 7, 2009)

bluekey88 said:


> Korg makes excellent keyboards.  My old Korg o1w/pro x workstation (pre -usb...takes 3.5" floppy discs) still performs like a champ.



Yeah, sounds like my Triton. It has a floppy disk drive, and even a slot for an expansion board that will let you use SCSI devices like CD burners and hard drives. Nowadays, workstations will come with a USB port and/or a built-in CD burner... but at least I didn't have to pay an arm and a leg.


----------



## Ramirez (Sep 27, 2009)

Got to grade 4 classical,then took up electric.

The gear,

 Ramirez R2 Classical guitar (really sweet guitar)

Ernie Ball Music Man Silhouette

Fender Stratocaster.

A couple of Boss over drive and distortion pedals, Peavey 30 watt amp and a Dunlop Crybaby, the Hendrix model.


----------



## Jenna (Sep 28, 2009)

bluekey88 said:


> Korg makes excellent keyboards.  My old Korg o1w/pro x workstation (pre -usb...takes 3.5" floppy discs) still performs like a champ.
> 
> Peace,
> Erik


Oh man I thought I was bad with a Trinity [it is 88key weighted mind, I just use it to run VSTs off the computer] and but the 01W that is true old skool!  All its sounds are coming back in favour now too!!  Yay I love my Korgie haha..



Clint Franklin said:


> Yeah, sounds like my Triton. It has a floppy disk drive, and even a slot for an expansion board that will let you use SCSI devices like CD burners and hard drives. Nowadays, workstations will come with a USB port and/or a built-in CD burner... but at least I didn't have to pay an arm and a leg.



Oh boy the amount of bustedass SCSI drives I went through off of ebay before I got just one to work with the Trinity man.. [and those little dip switch things on the connectors and stuff I mean what is that about???]  Yes the kids of today with their USBs pffft they have an easy life haha..  Now in MY day!!




On topic, guitars I just have a totally plain vanilla Yamaha acoustic and an electric that is so old I do not even think the company exist any more haha: Westone Prestige 227.. I do not think it would even get much on ebay else I would sell it??  I play what I can sing, my tabs list would run from Hotel California to True Colors to Purple Haze to Under the Bridge, that is one of my party pieces haha, I play a lot of Muse too, that kind of thing, whatever I can get my voice around 

Some of you guys are total gadget fiends!! 

Jenna x


----------

